# Odometer goes back to zero



## Kelliesmo (Feb 14, 2020)

I have a new 2020 Versa, the odometer just reached 1000. Then went back to 0 now it shows I have 13 miles on my car. Is that what it is suppose to do or am I missing something?


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

It's likely the odometer is set to the trip odometer. If the '20 is like my '16 there is a stem in the cluster area that you can push that will change the computer settings from odometer, trip odometer, instant fuel mileage, average fuel mileage, temperature, etc. You just need to push this until the actual odometer reading comes up. The owners manual that came with the car will also go over this. The odometer shouldn't reset to 0 until the car reaches 1,000,000 miles.


----------



## Kelliesmo (Feb 14, 2020)

That's exactly what it was. I read the manual last night. Thank you.


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

If you are like me and are curious about your gas mileage don't depend on the computer for an accurate readout. Mine is usually about 5MPG optimistic. Do the math, miles divided by gallons pumped to get actual mileage.


----------

